# sex with others



## letsgetbig (Nov 18, 2013)

me and my wife have been married for 5 years,both married before also, now we both love sex with each-other but now we took it to another level, having sex with other people, we are swingers, shes brings females home for me and i bring males home for her. the problem is we both love this. we are both bodybuilders so our sex drive is crazy. i guess my question is im wanting to have a girl friend on the side that dont want this life style. i could never not have sex at least 7 days a week and my wife says this is why she brings females home to keep up with me, would love any advice,,


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow. I wish I could help, but I am a just a simple, one woman kinda man. 

Have you ever thought of divorce?


----------



## dontbeused (Nov 15, 2013)

grose


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

letsgetbig said:


> me and my wife have been married for 5 years,both married before also, now we both love sex with each-other but now we took it to another level, having sex with other people, we are swingers, shes brings females home for me and i bring males home for her. the problem is we both love this. we are both bodybuilders so our sex drive is crazy. i guess my question is im wanting to have a girl friend on the side that dont want this life style. i could never not have sex at least 7 days a week and my wife says this is why she brings females home to keep up with me, would love any advice,,


Swinging is what it is, but what you are talking about, having sex with someone who is not interested in the lifestyle, is deceitful and cheating. I suggest that you ask some of your swinger friends about this, and see what they say. Swingers are usually very honest about their activities, and they frown upon this kind of dishonest behavior. For it to be swinging, everybody must be on the same page.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

So she has a crazy sex drive because she is a body builder? But yet strangely she has to bring women home to keep up with you.

Yeah right, 2 posts, bad spelling and a silly story. Do you live under a bridge?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: sex with others*



letsgetbig said:


> me and my wife have been married for 5 years,both married before also, now we both love sex with each-other but now we took it to another level, having sex with other people, we are swingers, shes brings females home for me and i bring males home for her. the problem is we both love this. we are both bodybuilders so our sex drive is crazy. i guess my question is im wanting to have a girl friend on the side that dont want this life style. i could never not have sex at least 7 days a week and my wife says this is why she brings females home to keep up with me, would love any advice,,


My advice is to post again after you turn 14.


----------



## jitterbug73 (Jun 24, 2013)

Be careful holland. We don' t want to lose you off the forum too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

letsgetbig said:


> i guess my question is im wanting to have a girl friend on the side that dont want this life style. i could never not have sex at least 7 days a week and my wife says this is why she brings females home to keep up with me, would love any advice,,


How does your wife feel about the girlfriend ? 

And if the GF knows about your high drive & swinging lifestyle.. has she also been made aware a wife is in the mix? .... If she hasn't run already, I'm surprised... She is not a swinger, she doesn't fit.. move on..... Let her find a normal relationship where she doesn't have to share.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Tell ya what. When you check back in with the forum, answer some of the questions, and fill in the details, then maybe I'll consider this a real thread.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

You are so lucky man. I haven't had sex for 20 years because my wife refused to allow an open marriage. I envy you.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

Time to come out of the basement. Mommy has breakfast ready for you!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm confused.

You said: "the problem is we both love this"

Then you go on to contradict yourself saying you want a girlfriend who doesn't want this lifestyle.

So you want to swing or you don't?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Where is the OP??????


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Post and run?

Is that avatar from American Psycho?


----------

